# Tapestry5 Fragen



## number8 (4. Feb 2009)

Hallo.
Bisher habe ich nur mit Struts1 und JSF gearbeitet. Nun möchte ich mir Tap5 näher ansehen und stoße gleich zu Beginn auf mehrere Probleme:
- Wie sieht es mit IDE-Support aus? Ziemlich nervig, wenn man keine Code-Completion in den .tml-Files hat.
- Page-Templating? Ich kenne zwar dieses t:body Tag aber so wie es die Beispiele im Netz zeigen, sieht es so aus, daß jeder Seite, die dieses Tag enthält auch nur eine andere Seite zugeorndet werden kann (also die, die anstelle des t:body eingebunden wird).
- Page Pooling. Hat da jemand ein Beispiel? Jede Seite wird wohl auf Vorrat erzeugt und Standard ist 20. Wo und wie kann ich das festlegen?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## ps (5. Feb 2009)

number8 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Wie sieht es mit IDE-Support aus? Ziemlich nervig, wenn man keine Code-Completion in den .tml-Files hat.



IDE Support wird leider noch ein wenig auf sich warten lassen. Ich empfinde es allerdings nicht als sehr störend - Ich habe meiner IDE beigebracht .tml wie html zu behandeln. Funktioniert recht gut. Auto-Completion gibt es leider nicht.



> - Page-Templating? Ich kenne zwar dieses t:body Tag aber so wie es die Beispiele im Netz zeigen, sieht es so aus, daß jeder Seite, die dieses Tag enthält auch nur eine andere Seite zugeorndet werden kann (also die, die anstelle des t:body eingebunden wird).



Hmm. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich weiß was du versuchst. Man ist eigentlich sehr flexibel.
Layouts werden idR. über Komponenten umgesetzt.. hier ist es recht schön beschrieben:
-> http://wiki.apache.org/tapestry/Tapestry5Layoutcomponent




> - Page Pooling. Hat da jemand ein Beispiel? Jede Seite wird wohl auf Vorrat erzeugt und Standard ist 20. Wo und wie kann ich das festlegen?
> Vielen Dank.



Bisher habe ich tapestry überlassen wie es das handhaben möchte. Die Notwendigkeit hat sich noch nicht ergeben.
Im Prinzip ist es so das eine Page nicht einer session zugeordnet wird sondern das eine instanz durchaus auch von mehreren requests benutzt wird... ausnahmen sind attribute welche mit @Persist an eine session "gepinned" werden.


----------



## number8 (1. Mrz 2009)

Danke für die Tipps.
Beim Durcharbeiten der Seite bin ich noch auf zwei Fragen gestossen.

Das Page-Layout/Templating, man kann immer nur ein .tml in ein anderes einbinden (über t:body)? Oder muss man da mit Blöcken und Parametern arbeiten, um mehrere getrennte files in eine "masterpage" einzufügen?

Ajax leichtgemacht. Aber es werden über 200kb an js-Bibliotheken eingebunden. Das ist definitiv zuviel. Wie kann ich das reduzieren bzw. besser kontrollieren?


----------



## Rydl (7. Mrz 2009)

das "layout/templating" ist ja nichts anderes als eine component. ich wüsste nicht, was einen daran hindern könnte, mehrere komponenten zu schachteln...

in sachen ide einrichten und code-templating kannst du in diesem blog vielleicht noch was nützliches erfahren: 
bbWebCraft

ansonsten empfehl ich dir die mailing-liste, da wird immer gut geholfen und ich glaube da auch mal deine frage gesehen zu haben, wegen des hohen js-anteils:
Nabble - Tapestry forum


----------



## number8 (9. Mrz 2009)

Ja, components zu nutzen halte ich auch für eine gute Idee.
Bezüglich meiner Frage über das seperate Pooling für jede Page habe ich jetzt eine Antwort gefunden. Es ist wohl geplant, dieses Feature in einem späteren Release nachzureichen. Eine bessere Dosierung des Js-Codes wird auch angestrebt.


----------

